# Staunch your Heartbleed patching: FreeBSD has a nasty creden



## gpatrick (May 1, 2014)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/01/freebsd_next_to_leak_credentials/

I couldn't post this under "News & Announcements" or "Blogs & Newsfeeds" and since it has to do with the TCP stack am posting here.

"The issue exists in how the popular Unix-like operating system handles TCP packets received out-of-order. Packets are held in a reassembly queue until they can be re-ordered and re-assembled."


----------



## kpa (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Staunch your Heartbleed patching: FreeBSD has a nasty cr*

Thread 46202


----------

